# PUERTO MALDONADO, la olvidada ciudad selvatica, empieza a despertar!



## ubaquivel (Aug 2, 2008)

Puerto Maldonado es una ciudad selvatica, situado en el sur oriente peruano. Es capital del departamento de Madre de Dios y por su ubicación bifronteriza con Brasil y Bolivia, desde hace un par de años ha recibido la migración de peruanos de otras ciudades, reforzando su economía y por ende, su infraestructura urbana. Una buena noticia, ya que historicamente la ciudad ha sido la más olvidada del perú, estando decenas de años lejos de Iquitos, Pucallpa, Moyobamba y entre otras ciudades amazonicas.

Aunque no todo es malo, pues por causa de esa inclusión de la globalización y contacto moderno, Puerto Maldonado y en general el departamento de Madre de Dios, guarda entre sus selvas y ríos el más alto grado de biodiversidad(fauna y flora) y herencia cultural(comunidades nativas).
La mayor parte de su territorio se encuentra protegido rigurosamente por el estado(INRENA), entre los cuales encontramos a los famosos Parque Nacional del Manu, Bahuaja Sonene y ahora último el Alto Purus.

Así es Puerto Maldonado, una ciudad que convive con la naturaleza aún virgen y esperemos que con muchisima suerte e inteligencia de las autoridades, se pueda seguir construyendo mejor infraestructura sin afectar al medio ambiente.

AQUI LES DEJO LAS FOTOS:

La ciudad está ubicada entre los ríos de madre de dios y tambopata...casi igual que Iquitos.









Puerto Maldonado, sus casas, la selva y el río que condiciona su origen.









En la plaza se pueden ver arboles de mango, palmeras altisimas y amplios verdes.









La torre de la plaza de armas es de estilo japones, ya que esta fue un regalo de la colonia japonesa a la ciudad









Las primeras casas fueron de madera









El mirador de la biodiversidad, es uno de los atractivos turisticos más visitados de la ciudad.









Una de sus mejores fotos de noche, gracias al fotografo Juan Rojas Bermudez en Pto. Maldonado.









42 metros de altura, en una selva plana donde alrededor todo es verde









Dificilmente este mirador, puede dejar de verse en cualquier punto de la ciudad.









Esta es la vista de una de las avenidas más transitadas : Av. Fitzcarrald.









La Av. Dos de Mayo, cerca a la Biblioteca Municipal y la Universidad Andina del Cusco









Uno de los cruzes más congestionados de transporte...la Av. León velarde y Dos de Mayo, cabe resaltar que en Puerto Maldonado casi todos se movilizan con motocicletas.









La plaza de Miguel Grau, donde se tiene una vista inmejorable del río Madre de Dios









El teatro municipal de la ciudad.









La virgen María, sobre lo alto de la catedral de Puerto Maldonado.









Ambientes del colegio particular adventista Jaime White









La entrada de la recién creada Universidad Amazonica de Madre de Dios.









Vista de los pasadisos de la única universidad estatal de la ciudad.









El embarcadero turistico de la ciudad.









El hospital de ESSALUD, uno de los más grandes de la ciudad.









La Av. León Velarde, que va con dirección a la Plaza de Armas.









Fuera de la contaminación, el transito, la bulla...Puerto Maldonado a pesar de todo, sigue siendo una ciudad tranquila y natural.









Sus verdes le dan aroma a naturaleza.









Cientos de turistas llegan cada día al aeropuerto para pasarla bien por aqui.









es la capital de la biodiversidad del perú, nunca más olvidada!









Miles se han ido y volverán, porque Puerto Maldonado es un lugar único!









VISITE PUERTO MALDONADO...ARRIBA EL PERÚ









*_UBAQUIVEL_​*


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Bonito thread, sin duda una ciudad que tiene un largo camino por recorrer. No sabìa que el reloj de la plaza fue un regalo de la colonia japonesa ... mmm ... quizàs con otros colores se vea mejor, y pues el mirador de la biodiversidad es tan "unico".

Salu2 Ubaquivel


----------



## Jorge_U_Otaku (Sep 12, 2008)

Pto. maldonado es maravilloso, mi madre ha ido como dos veces y quedó encantada.


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Puerto Maldonado no se ve caótica y desordenada como la mayoría de las ciudades selváticas; esperemos que el desarrollo económico de esta ciudad no la lleven al desorden y caos :wallbash:, esperemos que las casas sigan siendo de madera que tan bien hacen lucir a la ciudad, y que no las cambien por el ladrillo, las fachadas sin tarrajear y los fierros sobresaliendo :bash::wallbash:


----------



## LukaChile (Sep 16, 2008)

wow, está super bonita, demasiada tranquila! cuanta población tiene?


----------



## ubaquivel (Aug 2, 2008)

Me tomé el atrevimiento de editar la pagina de Puerto Maldonado en Wikipedia:

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Puerto_Maldonado

la población aproximada hasta hace 5 años, según el estado, era de 90 mil personas. Pero te diré, por experiencia, que hace poco que estuve alla de vacaciones escuché que habían superaban los 100 mil, tomando en cuenta la creación de varios hacentamientos humanos, asociaciones de viviendas, etc.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Se ve muy bien no la noto muy desordenada.. y si muy tranquila


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

Yo lo veo parecido a trapoto eso si mas ordenada y tranquila, bien por puerto maldonado, por lo que veo es una de las ciudades de la selva que mas puede progresar en el futuro.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

De solo ver el verde me quedé encantada jaja :cheers: se ve como dicen los demas a una ciudad aun muy tranquila sin mayores desordenes como es el común de las demás ciudades de la selva y bue casi de todas del país.

Con la interoceánica estoy segura que va a desarrollar mucho (ojalá)


----------



## 100%imperial (Aug 20, 2008)

buenas tomas, se ve muy chvre la ciudad... tranquila


----------



## ubaquivel (Aug 2, 2008)

MÁS FOTOS DE LA CIUDAD DE PUERTO MALDONADO:

LA CATEDRAL DE LA CIUDAD IMPONE LA ESCULTURA DE LA VIRGEN MARÍA, MADRE DE DIOS.









LA SEGURIDAD DE SUS CALLES PERMITEN AL TURISTA CAMINAR TRANQUILAMENTE.









LAS CALLES DE LA PLAZA DE ARMAS EN PLENA LLUVIA









LA PLAZA DE ARMAS, DESPUES DE LA LLUVIA









DETALLE DE LA TORRE DE LA PLAZA DE ARMAS DE PUERTO MALDONADO









LA PLAZA DE ARMAS EN MADRUGADA









LA TORRE DE LA PLAZA DE ARMAS, POCO ANTES DEL AMANECER









EN TEMPORADA NAVIDEÑA, CADA INSTITUCIÓN PUBLICA O PRIVADA QUE SE ENCUENTRA ALREDEDOR DE LA PLAZA SE HACE CARGO DE UN ARBOL EN UN CONCURSO DE DECORACIÓN DE ARBOLES NAVIDEÑOS.









OTRA FOTO PLANO ABIERTO DEL MIRADOR DE LA BIODIVERSIDAD









POSANDO UN RATO CON EL MIRADOR









LA BASE DEL MIRADOR ASEMEJA COMO SI FUERAS LAS RAICES UN ARBOL GIGANTESCO, COMO LOS QUE HAY EN LA SELVA. APARTE SE PUEDEN DIVISAR INTERESANTES ESCULTURAS ACERCA DE LA HISTORIA DE COLONIZACIÓN EN EL DEPARTAMENTO.









OTRA FOTO DE LA AV. FITZCARRALD DESDE EL MIRADOR.









HOMENAJE AL POETA JAVIER HERAUD, EN EL HACENTAMIENTO HUMANO QUE LLEVA SU NOMBRE.









EL MOTOCROS EN PUERTO MALDONADO SE CULTIVA DESDE HACE DECADAS, Y SE CODEA MANO A MANO CON LOS PAISES EN FRONTERA.









UNO DE LOS COLEGIOS MÁS ANTIGUOS Y QUERIDOS DE PUERTO MALDONADO : I.E. GUILLERMO BILLUNGURTS









DETALLE DEL BUSTO DE MIGUEL GRAU EN LA PEQUEÑA PLAZA QUE LLEVA SU NOMBRE, CERCA AL RÍO Y FRENTE A LA MARINA DE GUERRA DEL PERÚ









IMAGENES DEL PRIMER PABELLON ED LA UNAMAD, UNIVERSIDAD AMAZONICA DE MADRE DE DIOS









EL EDIFICIO DE LA MUNICIPALIDAD EN PLENAS FIESTAS D ANIVERSARIO









LA BIBLIOTECA MUNICIPAL, NO ES LA MEJOR DE SUS FOTOS...









FOTOS CON MÁS DETALLE ACERCA DE LAS ESCULTURAS EN EL EMBARCADERO TURISTICO, QUE EVOCAN EL ESFUERZO DE QUIENES TRABAJARON POR LA CIUDAD.









PARQUE CENTENARIO DE PUERTO MALDONADO, MUY CERCA AL MIRADOR.









LA AVENIDA DOS DE MAYO, UNA DE LAS MAYORES SUPERPOBLADAS POR ARBOLES.









VISITE PUERTO MALDONADO, NO SE ARREPENTIRÁ.


----------



## jos18g (Jun 20, 2008)

dime en Puerto Maldonado hay zonas fichas en donde vie solo la gente de dinero en todo sitio hay creo no? si hay puedes mostrarlo en fotos.


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Interesante ciudad ...


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

Lo que me gusta de esta ciudad es que su avenida principal tiene una alameda contrariamente a tarapoto por ejemplo donde su centro es cemento solamente, teneindo todas las ciudades de la selva la ventaja del verde por doquier. Perdon por la comparacion. La base del mirador me encanta, no se ustedes, pero lo veo tan chevere como cualquier monumento ****** para sus heroes, lo que si lo mato fueron esas lunas, tan chocante esos colores, auqneu de noche parece dissimualrse muy bien.

Ahora me encanto la casita del embarcadero deberian proyectar urbanizaciones con ese tipo de estructura, por favor no le metan casas tipo costa y peor sin acabados como en la foto del taxista, se los recomienda alguein que tiene que lidar con eso, cda vez que paseo por mi ciudad y por lima.

Felicitaciones por esas avenidas, es una de las pocas vias urabanas de la selva que veo llena de arboles.


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin (Jan 29, 2008)

Se nota que esta cambiando Puerto Maldonado, ... con la conclusión de la Interoceanica supongo que comercializadoras de vehiculos se instalara en la ciudad y asi poco a poco ira cambiando el parque automotor de la ciudad.


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

excelente,gracias por aportar mas photos de Puerto Maldonado.
me da mucho gusto k aportes photos y des a conocer la ciudad¨kay:
si quieren concer un poco mas visiten...
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=638588


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Me gusta se ve verde y re tranquila!!!!


----------



## MONINCC (Aug 9, 2008)

NO CONOZCO PUERTO... PERO TUVE VARIOS AMIGOS DE AHI EN AL FACULTAD!!! SE VE CALMADA, TRANQUILA Y CON HARTO VERDOR.... ME GUSTA!!!!

AUN NO CONOZCO LA SELVA BAJA, PERO NO SE SI AGUANTARE EL CALOR. SI QUILLA NOMAS ME PARECE INSOPORTABLE, QUE SERA DE PUERTO??? 
YO SIEMPRE DIGO QUE ESTOY HECHO PARA LA PUNA, jejeje!!!


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

La selva busca cada entrada para penetrar en la ciudad!!!!! Es de veras verde, pequeña y tal parece que algo ordenada.
Me gustaría mucho que no crezca horizontalmente, al igual que el resto de ciudades amazónicas.


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

como ayudan a las panoramicas los arbolitos

Se ve que la ciudad si esta empezando a despegar y la noto acogedora


----------



## 100%imperial (Aug 20, 2008)

obvio^^^^ la selva tiene mucho verde... y puerto maldonado esta enclavada ahi..

chvres las fotos.. se ve muy bien la ciudad.. la interoceanica va cambiarla.. mas modernidad


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Es la primera vez que veo a esta ciudad con mucho detalle y estoy gratamente impresionado. Se ve agradable y las vistas desde el mirador, espectaculares...

Highrise ! Ahi tienes una torre mas. Es debe ser la famosa torre de Mamey que se la mencionaba hace años en este foro. Pues se ve mejor y con altura otorgada: 42 metros. A dibujar Danny...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 22, 2009)

it's very exciting...the best city in the jungle.....the most important for its modern university...congratulations Madre de Dios!!!! y tambien a los q tomaron las fotos

La mera verdad ... no pense que la ciudad era asi de fabulosa...puxa...el verde...la trankilidad...el orden....creo q mejor seria q se kede asi....apaciguable y trankila...dicen q las ciudades q de alguna manera se quedan en el tiempo...tienen gran valor turistico...M.D. lo vale...


----------



## Tiger_Army (Jul 18, 2007)

Lo que juega muy a favor de Puerto Maldonado, es que se ha mantenido limpia de esas construcciones huachafas que abundan en otras provincias del pais. El entorno es inmejorable, como el de toda ciudad selvática. Acá hay todo por hacer para convertirla en una bella ciudad. Su entorno natural ya lo es.


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Ojalá que el desarrolla no traiga construcciones de ladrillo a medio terminar :wallbash:


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

me gusta, mucho verde!


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

se ve muy vien el lugar es uy bonito en especial k es un lugar turistico y la gente se propone siempre en hacer lo mas bonitos sus lugaress


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Tyrone said:


> Ojalá que el desarrolla no traiga construcciones de ladrillo a medio terminar :wallbash:


+1.. facil que como limita con brasil posiblemente su modo de vida se adecue más a este gigante


----------



## ubaquivel (Aug 2, 2008)

*EMBARCADERO TURISTICO de PUERTO MALDONADO!!*

Mi amigo Martin Naquiche vino de puerto maldonado hace poco y me trajo muy buenas fotos del embarcdero turistico...aqui las subo!

DESDE AFUERAA









ACTUALMENTE SIRVE PARA LAS INSTALACIONES DE UN CONOCIDO RESTAURANT









NATURALEZA Y MODERNIDAD









LA VISTA DEL RIO MADRE DE DIOS ES IMPRESIONANTE









EL MAS MODERNO EMBARCADERO PARA PUERTO MALDONADO









CAMINO A LAS ORILLAS DESDE LA SUPERFICIE, CUENTA CON NUMEROSAS HABITACIONES Y OFICINAS.









DESDE SU PUERTO SALEN CONTINUAS EMBARCACIONES CON TURISTAS


----------



## brian_cusco13 (Dec 8, 2007)

SE VE CHVRE ! LAS FOTOS
puerto maldonado tan chvre!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MONINCC (Aug 9, 2008)

100%imperial said:


> obvio^^^^ la selva tiene mucho verde... y puerto maldonado esta enclavada ahi..
> 
> chvres las fotos.. se ve muy bien la ciudad.. la interoceanica va cambiarla.. mas modernidad


Cierto!!! que calor que hace en Puerto...


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

se ve pintoresco


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Comparto contigo, debe ser bien chévere almorzar con vista al río, y ya me imagino el calor!


----------



## Malala23 (Nov 29, 2010)

la Heladeria Gustitos del Cura no tiene dueño....es de APRONIA(asociacion de proteccion del niño y del adolecente)....yo conosco la heladeria es muy buena y los productos son totalmente una delicia...y los que estan en la heladeria solo son adminitradores que tambien se los nombre y apellidos completos....... que tal con eso????




Darko_265 said:


> Muy buenas fotos... esta ciudad se ve muy acogedora, me gusta el verde por todos lados; de hecho todos los años recibo la invitacion a pasar vacaciones por alla de mis familiares q tengo en esa ciudad, tal vez los conozcan son dueños de una heladeria-cafeteria en la Plaza, se llama "Gustitos del cura" o algo asi... vaya con el nombrecito


----------



## THE DOG (Aug 21, 2007)

La heladería "Los gustitos del cura" y "el embarcadero" lo mejor de Puerto Maldonado.

Al igual que el Hotel "Cabaña Quinta".

Para el que vaya, que no deje de ir al mercado y comprar castañas que están muy baratas ahí.


----------

